# idaho



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

?????????;?????????;????????


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Why does Idaho confuse you so?? lol


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Any news on the open call backs?


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

1-2-5-6-7-9-10-11-12-13-14-16-18-19-20-22-23-24-25-26-27-28-29-30-31-34-36-38-39-40-41-42-44-45-50-52-55-57
Land blind starts in the am


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anybody have info on the Qual?


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Qual Results:

1st (2) Manny H Patopea
2nd (14) Tag H Remein
3rd (21) Timber H Duke
4th (16) Abby H Zalunardo
RJ (6) Aggie H Duke
Jams: 11, 20, 24


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 3rd:
1,6,9,10,11,13,19,20,22,23,26,29,30,38,39,40,45,50,57
Open callbacks to the 4th:
9,11,13,19,20,23,40,45,50,57

Amateur has 26 dogs back to the 2nd. The landblind was not completed--three dogs to run in the morning. Sorry, don't have the numbers.

Derby will complete one series today. Still running when I left.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Good Luck Lynn!
You can cheer on Tebow's little bro if you have time.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Micah Duffy said:


> Why does Idaho confuse you so?? lol


 


It's the people that live there;-)


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Open 4th 9-11-13-19-20-23-40-45-50-57

Am 3rd 2-3-6-7-8-9-14-16-20-22-2526-28-37-40-43-44-46


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for the updates. Looks like the Utah contingent is out, though.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Anybody still there? Derby places?


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Steve Shaver said:


> It's the people that live there;-)


I know you would expect nothing less lmao!


----------



## Paul Johnson (May 6, 2008)

Does anyone have the results?

They are not up on EntryExpress!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

They are not on EE yet this morning. Does anyone have any results?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

3:30 p.m., Tues., still no results on EE. I hope the trial secretary will post them on EE soon.
Helen


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

and the beat goes on......nothing still on 5/9, Wednesday 8 AM


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

4:45 pm. Wed. - still no results on EE. 
I'm thinking the F.T. Secretary forgot she was supposed to post results.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Is there another place I can look to get the results? I still don't know how the open, am and derby went. Thanks


----------



## Paul Johnson (May 6, 2008)

Apparently we will have to wait for the next issue of Retriever News sometime next month.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

The results are up. I did not "forget" to post them. Sometimes life gets in the way. I had to scratch my dogs in this weekend's event in Utah just to get caught up. Sick dogs, sick mothers and the rest of the time spent serving the federal court. I sometimes wonder why I volunteer for this. Now on to getting our fall field trial and spring hunt test finalized.


----------



## Paul Johnson (May 6, 2008)

Thank you.

I hope the everything is getting better.


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

North Mountain said:


> The results are up. I did not "forget" to post them. Sometimes life gets in the way. I had to scratch my dogs in this weekend's event in Utah just to get caught up. Sick dogs, sick mothers and the rest of the time spent serving the federal court. I sometimes wonder why I volunteer for this. Now on to getting our fall field trial and spring hunt test finalized.


Idaho Retriever Club 2012 Spring Hunt Test

Saturday, April 21, 2012 - Sunday, April 22, 2012

Not posted yet


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

rontalbott said:


> Idaho Retriever Club 2012 Spring Hunt Test
> 
> Saturday, April 21, 2012 - Sunday, April 22, 2012
> 
> Not posted yet


There is a reason for that. I am supposed to have someone take over the Hunt Test stuff. I took it on when our Hunt Test Secretary left suddenly. I then trained a new person but they got out of dogs and now I have it back again. I am supposed to have a new person take over and I was hoping to show them how to post the results. Since it hasn't happened yet I will just go ahead and post them. I was hoping to talk with her about it this weekend but she left the trial sooner than I expected. That is also the reason I hadn't finalized the June event yet. I was hoping to show the new person the ropes. Perhaps after the June event we can make the transfer.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

North Mountain said:


> The results are up. I did not "forget" to post them. Sometimes life gets in the way. I had to scratch my dogs in this weekend's event in Utah just to get caught up. Sick dogs, sick mothers and the rest of the time spent serving the federal court. I sometimes wonder why I volunteer for this. Now on to getting our fall field trial and spring hunt test finalized.


Hope things are going OK Laura. I know that we all get excited and impatient at times to see results and stuff each week, but often times, life is just sometimes more important and that is where the priority needs to be. Take care.


----------

